# What is everyones favorite type of pigeon?



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello everyone, post your favorite type(s) of pigeon and see what others like.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Homers, Mookies, and Indian fantails ftw!


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Homers! are numero uno in my book


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Short faces are what I like best. Then NY Flights.


----------



## bird boy (Sep 3, 2010)

Homers are my bird of choice


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Heck !..........Tuff Question !!!

I am very fond of West Of England Tumblers , but I also love Nun's


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

All of them!


----------



## alejandro10352 (Jan 4, 2011)

I like all of them!!! heck! I want all of them!!


----------



## ~pigeonlover~ (Jan 14, 2004)

homers and tipplers!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Homers - one of the world's most amazing animals.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't have a favorite 'type', but I do have some favorite 'birds' 
I really like watching the antics of American Fantails......But I love them all


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool mine are Homers, satinettes, but all of them are pretty cool


----------



## vintar_boy (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

lahores,homers....!!!


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I love them all but Saxon breeds are my favorite.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

frillbacks and fairy swallow pigeons are my fav to look at... homers are my fav to watch... so many breeds so little time!...lol...


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool, lol.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Homers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm always joyfully fascinated & Enjoy looking at all types of breeds, But I prefer the clean legged Performance Flying Types, Tumblers, NY Flying Flights & Tipplers, but lean more towards the Deep Colored Reds & Yellows, With Pearl White eyes…


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

my outright favorite breed would be pure white indian fantails...just love em, now there are pigeons i love just for their features and they are crest, feathered feet, and white color.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love my Skye and he is a homer, because of his great poetic flying skills! But I also love my little budapest tumblers and helmets, because of their personality's (they are such busy bodies and SO full of themselves)!


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Haha, cool.


----------



## dod rennie (Jan 3, 2011)

birmingham rollers west of england tumblers and indian fantails


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

My favorites are in no particular order: Turkish tumblers (Miskis), Seraphims, and Satinettes


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool, im getting a pair of satinettes this week


----------



## Coddger (Feb 6, 2011)

homers !!!


----------



## Speedy1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Texan Pioneers, White Kings, all fantails, owls, and - though I doubt I'll ever own any - Victoria Crowns.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

All of them!  There are SO many breeds that I would like to have, if I had the room and resources.

Racing homers are probably my all time favorite, since they are the most fascinating and fun to me.

BUT my other favorites include all the other breeds I've had:

Indian Fantails - still have them, and plan to always have them. I just LOVE'em!
Satinettes - they are so cute and friendly  Great droppers and better pets!
Lahores - I miss those big fluffy teddy bears! Their pattern is so pretty and reminds me of penguins. The male I had was a hardworker when it came to building the nest. I'd stand there and watch him go back and forth carrying straw.
WOE's - We've always called them "muffed tumblers". Super pretty birds, and fun to watch in flight. Very quick, and when they came in for a landing, they'd zip back and forth before opening up and soaring in.
Nuns - Cute, chubby little birds. I only had a pair, but loved them.
Flights - They were fun, and interesting looking with their bright red beak, cere, and feet, and those bright white eyes.
Runts - Huge, but you wanted to give them a big ole hug. They were very pretty colors too.
Rollers - Very neat to watch in the air. Adorable, beatufiul little guys. They were very spunky and dedicated parents.

And lastly...Utility Kings! My first pigeons! I love them dearly and they will always have a special place in my heart. They had great personalities and you just wanted to shower them with hugs and scritches. That's why I'm so glad we have places like Mickacoo, that give them second chances.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Homing Pigeons are my favorite breed. 
I have kept 30 some breeds of pigeons and homers have always stayed my favorite.
I like the way homers are built, how they fly, how they act, the incredible homing ability they have, their strength and the many colors and patterns they come in.
My second favorite breed are Birmingham rollers.
Third are classic frills, especially nicely marked satinettes.


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Really cool.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

well i have three...
my fav performer is the birmingham roller and my fav show breed is a tie between the lucerne gold collar and the woet.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

i like all!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fantaillover100 said:


> i like all!!!


fantails must be somewhere at the top of your list though..lol...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Of course they all are lovely, but we love the kind we have best (ours is an ordinary checkered wild type pigeon, Phoebe). Did see one at work I couldn't identify (is light tan with checkered white wings, very unusual and pretty). --Cindy


----------



## bradish (Sep 25, 2010)

Satinettes!


----------



## Bluholly (Oct 28, 2008)

Show Rollers, English Trumpeters, Indian Fantails here but admire Show Homers,Mookies,Carriers and Schmalkedens.....well actually too many to list.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I like a white Splash or one or two white feathers.


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

Homers, Fantails, Frillbacks, Archangels, and pretty much any pigeon. I also quite like the look of Voorburg Shield Croppers. I guess cuz they are different..

Hank


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Indian fantails, Ghent pouters, Swallows, Satinettes, Chinese Owls, Lahore..... they all are favorites.

Yet its the Gladitano pouters for which I fall these days, never owned one and not available in this main land so the favoritism increases


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

i like pomeranina pouters



















and norwich croppers



















and heres a video of the two magnificent breeds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0wvsJNI_X8


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## Racer homer (Feb 19, 2011)

homers,Indian fantails and Polish Lynx Pigeons.

How to make a poll abt this topic?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

HIGH FLYERS!

pakistani, indian, iraqi, afghani, armenian, siberian EVERYONE


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Love me some homers, Indian fantails, swallows, frillbacks, rollers-I'll take two of each!


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I like owl type pigeons.


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats cool!


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Again, ALL OF THEM! 
If I could keep all kinds, i would! There's just something about Pigeons that makes me feel GOOD! Everyday!!!


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

capuchines, rollers and mookees!!!!


----------



## BACALA (Sep 13, 2009)

they all are cool...my favorite is n.y.c. flights....just the way they fly and do those back hooks together...


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Love them all. But, Homers are my fav.


----------



## dod rennie (Jan 3, 2011)

what are nyc flights I have never heard of them


----------



## BACALA (Sep 13, 2009)

dod rennie try this link....http://http://pigeonracing.homestead.com/Bailin_Flying_Flights.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

Homers Rollers Satinettes tumblers


----------



## DannysDoos (Mar 14, 2011)

Indian fantails- especially the new "Mindians" (Miniature Indians...) 

Getting some soon!


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

FRILLBACKS as some might guess from my username


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Black Spangle Saxon Fairy Swallows...I hope to get a pair before I die...

Dawn


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't have any pigeons yet, (only doves,) but archangels/gimpels really catch my eye.  It would also be nice to have some homers or something like that that I can let fly around more.


----------



## dod rennie (Jan 3, 2011)

BACALA said:


> dod rennie try this link....http://http://pigeonracing.homestead.com/Bailin_Flying_Flights.html


I seen them on Mike Tysons program like there eyes


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Modenas in all flavors , my wife fell in love with a pair of white Modenas I got, Lahores , and Indian Fantails . Indianfantail22 has some gorgeous birds ! Would like to have White Homers someday .


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

my litlle birmi buddys so cute


----------



## Hallzy91 (Mar 20, 2011)

So far my favs are my 2 beautiful Birmingham Rollers.


----------



## MiniTerry (Apr 24, 2011)

Indian Fantails and Mindians (small indian fantail 9 or 10 oz)


----------



## Simopar (Oct 10, 2005)

My Favs are My Lucerne Gold Collars http://lucernegoldcollars.webs.com/

and my Rollers


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

homers, tumblers, german owl,lahore,fantails,tipplers,rollers, but i only have tumblers and homers


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Spanish pouters : Jeniense , Gaditano , Valenciano , Laudino


----------



## Dragonboy (Mar 18, 2013)

Frillbacks, capuchins and danish suabians.


----------



## ThatKid (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd have to say NY Flights, Homers, Rollers, and American Fantails. In no particular order.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd have to say wattled breeds are my favorite English Carrier, English Barb


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Takla, kelebeks, donkes, Birmingham rollers


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

I've always been amazed that racing homers can cover such long distances so efficiently with regard to time. I've never had a 600 mile daybird, but I know guys that have. Put me in the homer column.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Great admiration to Homers and HighFlyers...
Homers that can return back to their loft from thousands of miles away...
And high flyers that can keep flying from dawn to dusk, all day long...
Amazing,incredible and intelligent creations of the almighty.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Marchenero Theif Pouter is one of my favs .


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

dublin boy said:


> Marchenero Theif Pouter is one of my favs .


WOOOW!
a breathtaking breed
--------
Abdulbaki
--------


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Racing homer.


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

English short-faced Tumblers! Sweetest little guys ever!


----------



## PigeonHandRearer (Sep 25, 2002)

modenas & old german owls!


----------



## altergromit (Sep 11, 2012)

*My Otis!*

All of them, probably my "wild" pigeon on my terrace are my favorite!!  

(...A little animation...  )


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

altergromit said:


> All of them, probably my "wild" pigeon on my terrace are my favorite!!
> 
> (...A little animation...  )


So cute


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

sorry for me my favor is 4 type at the same time , in order n.y. flights , tipplers , rollers and racing homers
for show nuns


----------

